# NEDRA Winter Nationals at EV EXPO 2012 in Bradenton, Florida February 23 to 24



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

NEDRA NEWS (January 8, 2012) The EV EXPO 2012, being held in Tampa, Florida will be hosting the NEDRA Winter Nationals February 23 and 24 at Bradenton Motorsports Park.










The EV Expo will provide a varied showcase of today's electric drive vehicle offerings available to the general public and specialized markets. Even more, it will open new and long-lasting business opportunities and job creation options in the Southeast region. Inspired by the efforts of established shows like EDTA and AltCars, its purpose is to attract people in the Southeast to become a part of the transition to EVs. EV EXPO Officials invited NEDRA to become a part of the EXPO because of it's long standing tradition proving that EVs can be fast and fun.

The EV Expo will be at the A La Carte Event Pavillion in Tampa from February 21 to 23 and the drag racing will be held February 23 and 24 at Bradenton Motorsports Park. Visit the EV Expo website at http://www.evexpo.info/index.cfm


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I wish my Camaro would be completed by then, but way too early. We will see the track in April, 2012.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone know what competitors will be at this event? I hope to attend as a spectator and would like to know what to expect.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Anyone know what competitors will be at this event? I hope to attend as a spectator and would like to know what to expect.
> Thanks,
> Josh


We are working on DC Plasma, Killacycle, Lemon Juice and Predator. You can visit the NEDRA Yahoo Group to see what these guys say about them coming or not. But as soon as I know for sure I can let you know here too.

There will also be many of the local EV'ers from Florida Lowell Simmons with the Black Pearl and "maybe" Matt Graham.

Does anyone know any Tesla Owners in Florida ;-)

Mike


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

electrabishi said:


> Does anyone know any Tesla Owners in Florida ;-)Mike



my $.02: Isn't that kinda harsh to Tesla owners?


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> my $.02: Isn't that kinda harsh to Tesla owners?


What's harsh? Asking if there are any there?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

electrabishi said:


> What's harsh? Asking if there are any there?


No, subjecting them to the beatings from the aforementioned EVs.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

+2 ^  Heck I'll bet you even Ron's car is faster right now.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

I am planning on going. We will try to break into the 9's as well.








Ride along with DC Plasma at 128mph in the 1/4 mile.
http://www.youtube.com/user/dcplasmaracing


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you kidding ;-) Even "my" car is faster than the Teslas. Not by much, but I still take them at the track. But thats not really even the point in me asking. The Tesla owners I've raced against are fun folks. And the fact is that several of them at an event can make continuous runs. And rotating through quickly there can always be an electric in front of the crowd, and sometimes they can race each other, which is a very quiet show. All in all they have some flash and they are just as into the whole EV thing as we are. So it would be fun to see if any of them will be there in Florida.



piotrsko said:


> +2 ^  Heck I'll bet you even Ron's car is faster right now.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it really between $300-$700 to attend the expo? I would like to attend, but that seems like a lot of money to go put myself in front of vendors so they can try to sell me things.


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be out there! Don't think my car will be done though


----------



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

I will be at Bradenton with something to race. Not sure which vehicle yet. If the stars allign my first choice is the Rocket Drag Bike. Still looking for 6's and 200 mph +....

Shawn


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, just went through the registration process to check actual attendance costs. I was quoted $695 to attend the Expo for all three days without attending a single workshop. Is this standard for these types of events? Seems excessive. I guess I will just be at the races.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Like I quoted earlier, I wish my car was completed, I would love to attend.

We have two similar Expo/ Drag Racing Events happening a little North!

http://www.ecedra.com/2012evdragracingexpo.html

http://www.carlisleevents.com/events/GM-nationals/

The Carlisle GM Nationals will have their first ever electric drag car on display and racing!


----------



## RET (Jan 3, 2012)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Yep, just went through the registration process to check actual attendance costs. I was quoted $695 to attend the Expo for all three days without attending a single workshop. Is this standard for these types of events? Seems excessive. I guess I will just be at the races.


Look at the EV EXPO SHOW , It is $ 10 per day and $ 20 for 3 days . Now I don't know what that gets you , but I will be there for the show . I guess it is just seeing vendors products and stuff . but it is worth my time and money if I learn a few things by just talking to vendors .


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

RET said:


> Look at the EV EXPO SHOW , It is $ 10 per day and $ 20 for 3 days . Now I don't know what that gets you , but I will be there for the show . I guess it is just seeing vendors products and stuff . but it is worth my time and money if I learn a few things by just talking to vendors .


Thank you. I didn't catch that. I will definitely attend the show.


----------

